# View From The Other Side



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Tripped across this little article. Gives a great view from out spouse's perspective.

http://jldphotographblog.com/2013/10/07/10-ways-marrying-a-farmer-will-change-your-life/

Enjoy!

Ralph


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol my wife knows all about number 3. I baled straw til 45 minutes before I said I do. She was at her moms for 3 days before we got married. She told me not to do anything on our wedding day. A hour before the wedding she text me to see if I was ready and I said ya almost ready to shut the baler down lol.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

No doubt about it, it was written by a farm wife. Some things she may learn (or already has and is just in a different writing).
*She may become the best online shopper for supplies, parts, new equipment, used equipment and shopping in malls will be history.
*She may have smaller hands that can easily access "hard to reach" places in farm equipment and fingernails no longer get the manicured treatment.
*She may operate pieces of equipment that she really doesn't want to, just to help get the job finished.

Shelia


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

During a slow time this winter maybe I'll share some of Jeff & my 'story'. But we did plan our wedding around his crop work. Fortunately he did get finished moving and rowing up his hay just before the wedding.

Shelia


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

RockyHill said:


> No doubt about it, it was written by a farm wife. Some things she may learn (or already has and is just in a different writing).*She may become the best online shopper for supplies, parts, new equipment, used equipment and shopping in malls will be history.*She may have smaller hands that can easily access "hard to reach" places in farm equipment and fingernails no longer get the manicured treatment.*She may operate pieces of equipment that she really doesn't want to, just to help get the job finished.Shelia


Lol dont forget smaller hands and arms get up the rearend of a cow/mare better to get that leg or head positioned properly lol


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

ontario hay man said:


> Lol dont forget smaller hands and arms get up the rearend of a cow/mare better to get that leg or head positioned properly lol


That was where I drew the line. Jeff had that job before I came along and when that job needed doing it was necessary for him to proceed for the animal's benefit and not try to convince me. I would stand at the head and give the Lamaze instructions to 'breathe' and offer kind and soothing words. LOL My major livestock duty was thawing out lambs -- practically had that down to a science. First year we were married he docked lambs tails on the Saturday before Easter; I asked him why didn't he just do Easter Eggs like everyone else


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol ya I had one that it didnt matter what I did I couldnt get it because my hand was to big and awkward. Wife stuck her arm in and got it right away and that was 2 weeks after we met. Thats how I knew she was a keeper lol.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

My wife had to get used to the no summer vacations like everyone else she knows. We do winter vacations. Since we don't have livestock our winter vacations can last a month or more. Everyone else she knows can't say that.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Teslan said:


> My wife had to get used to the no summer vacations like everyone else she knows. We do winter vacations. Since we don't have livestock our winter vacations can last a month or more. Everyone else she knows can't say that.


Lol I have livestock and crop farm. My vacation usually consists of an afternoon at the inlaws lol


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Explain... Vacation??? You mean afternoon fishing trip with my sons?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> Lol I have livestock and crop farm. My vacation usually consists of an afternoon at the inlaws lol


Just be thankful you still have inlaws or parents still around ;-)


----------

